# Update to the "cat saves boy" story!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Calls come in to adopt dog that attacked boy; shelter says no - BakersfieldCalifornian.com

calls have flooded the phones at the Bakersfield Animal Care Center, director Julie Johnson said Friday on "First Look with Scott Cox."

Johnson has been taking calls from rescue operation centers that claim they can change the behavior of the dog. But the dog is not being turned over to anyone.


"I get concerned that we are fielding so many calls for this one dog," Johnson said. "I have 200 other dogs that need a home, who haven't bit anyone and make great family pets."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It amazes me the people that respond in situations like this.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

They want the publicity, not the best interest of all involved.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

according to the shelter, the dog is actively trying to attack shelter workers as well. Yet people are calling daily wanting to "save" him


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sigh - for sure......all these nice dogs who get killed every day and people want this dog who needs to be put down...

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

These days many believe that everything needs to be saved, no matter what.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

At 8 months with the right program they probably could change the behavior. I'm pretty sure by the time I got done with him he'd never bite another person again, but it's a waste of time when there are a ton of other dogs out there with nice temperaments being put down all the time. With the time and energy you have to put into one case like that 10 great dogs with no issues die. Screw that.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

ONLY 200 dogs? Last August Bakersfield AC had 700 dogs. My sheltie was one -- pulled by a no-kill where my shepherd came from and instantly chosen by me. Perfect little lady, spoke only Spanish but was well trained in Spanish. She is exceling in training and just got her CGC too. Bakersfield -- adopt one of the great dogs waiting to live or die and let the dog that attacked the kid without provocation be PTS. I watched the 45 min long cam version that was up for awhile -- the kid didn't provoke. Bakersfield is truly horrifying when it comes to dogs -- from puppy mills to tossing pups into canals to leaving old dogs on a street corner and driving away. Lab/chow my foot. Prove it! Not with that kind of attack.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

After that attack? Where it my dog, AC would have never been involved. I would have had the dog PTS myself. 
I do not know what is wrong with the human race.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It brings to mind the recent case if an aggressive dog that had bit a LE and was released to a trainer, only to go crazy in a park and end up biting multiple people before it was shot and killed. 

I just don't get why people spend soooo much time trying to rehab a known aggressive dog, when 2 weeks with a nice dog, and a family can have a great pet. Do this 10 times, and in that amount if time 20 dogs have been saved. It blows my mind. 

I am not against working difficult cases, but any trainer worth their salt can watch the video and see that was more than an untrained puppy. That dog stalked and methodically attacked a child. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Agree" gsdsar I truly believe he would have killed that child" looked like he was hunting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Once again I blame the owners of the dog. Carelessness that could have cost the kids life and will cost the dogs his


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> It brings to mind the recent case if an aggressive dog that had bit a LE and was released to a trainer, only to go crazy in a park and end up biting multiple people before it was shot and killed.
> 
> I just don't get why people spend soooo much time trying to rehab a known aggressive dog, when 2 weeks with a nice dog, and a family can have a great pet. Do this 10 times, and in that amount if time 20 dogs have been saved. It blows my mind.
> 
> ...



They stated the video was edited so I'm not going to judge any behavior before or after.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> They stated the video was edited so I'm not going to judge any behavior before or after.


That was a nasty dog.......surely you aren't going to defend this one.....
I wouldn't loose any sleep over a dog like this loosing it's life.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

The attack itself was not edited. It is not about judging the behaviour before or after, because that is not the point of the matter here. 

This is a dog that needs to go Nite-Nite. As others in this thread have stated, why expend all this energy on this dog when there are hundreds of others on Death Row for no other reason than being alive and unwanted?

Some dogs are just wired wrong, and I suspect this dog is one of them. I wouldn't want to judge the owners on what they did before the attack happened, because we really don't know either, do we?


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My bet is that the dog got out of its fence. Even now I keep playing make the fence stronger and outsmart the dogs when they figure out how to pop out loose boards or they decide to dig not just in the middle of the yard but next to the fence. Once they learn how to get out, they tend to do it a lot. 

I'm proud of that shelter for sticking to their guns. I wish that more of them would do that because honestly there are plenty of nice dogs out there who need homes. Ones that don't have a bite history and are likely very friendly. If it was a fear based reaction, I'd feel differently, but even if that was footage from security cameras that was edited together, it makes one thing clear. 

That dog went AROUND a standing vehicle and came up behind the boy. 

Whatever the reasoning behind it, the dog went out of its way to go after the boy. That is not acceptable period. If he didn't like the sound of the bike the kid was on, I would imagine that he would have been barking at it first. What the video showed would have given me no hesitation in going for euthanasia after the 10 day rabies quarantine. 

And kudos to that cat. That is one awesome creature. People don't always remember that cats actually are devoted to their owners and they are very territorial. I have a cat who will go after new dogs. He does not put up with them getting bad ideas at all lol.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> It brings to mind the recent case if an aggressive dog that had bit a LE and was released to a trainer, only to go crazy in a park and end up biting multiple people before it was shot and killed.
> 
> I just don't get why people spend soooo much time trying to rehab a known aggressive dog, when 2 weeks with a nice dog, and a family can have a great pet. Do this 10 times, and in that amount if time 20 dogs have been saved. It blows my mind.
> 
> ...


I think this is the story, Dog rescued from shelter attacks 3, fatally shot by deputy - WBTV 3 News, Weather, Sports, and Traffic for Charlotte, NC

There's another story involving a pit that attacked a child in the southwest. Social media stormed in and pressured for the dog to be rescued. I think it did (the pit) got a stay of execution.

The only editing of the recent cat saves boy story I know of was the piecing together footage from three different cameras to show the dog from start to finish. Should be pts imop.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Urgg. Dog needs to just be destroyed. Sorry but with all the other dogs out there that dont attack kids on bikes they want to save this one? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm not surprised. I actually expected people to step up and offer to rescue the dog. They need their heads examined. They are a danger to themselves, and to others.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

He was a nasty little dog for sure..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Tara's spokescat has a comment:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I understnad the dog went after the mom too. She put the kid down and went around the front of the car because (as I heard) the dog was coming at them again. The mom also was bitten. 

I believe the dog was PTS already?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I understnad the dog went after the mom too. She put the kid down and went around the front of the car because (as I heard) the dog was coming at them again. The mom also was bitten.
> 
> I believe the dog was PTS already?


Hope so. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Dog is still in quarantine. Will be put to sleep in a little over a week.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I watched the 45 minute version that was put up on youtube for a short time -- unedited surveillance 15 minutes from each of 3 cams (fence shot, right of car, left of car/front yard). The people opened a gate to move a vehicle out (according to the story), the dog came out and was mucking around the fence view for a few seconds then dashed past the right cam then around the car to the yard cam and attacked. Cat intervenes, dog rushes back around car, back past fence out of view. Mother checks child, rushes past the right cam, past the fence cam, then rushes back past the fence cam and the right cam. Speculating garage door was open as both child and mother vanish in that vacinity (as everyone uses the garage door entry to house seems logical conclusion). The neighbor stands and paces in front of that fence cam, uses phone, appears very concerned. The paramedics come and treat someone though hidden by the fence in the fence view.

At no point did the child worry the dog through the fence, throw rocks, ride past, etc. I cannot speak for any day previous, of course.

Not arguing -- just reporting what I saw in a video that seems to be pulled down.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the synopsis. I never saw the long version.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Dog is still in quarantine. Will be put to sleep in a little over a week.


I can see all the rescue nuts now with their "save the poor puppy" sigms. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I agree. The dog should be put down. Why waste time on it when there are countless of other dogs out there who are nice and pet worthy? On the farm we do not give such chances to our dogs. We have learnt that if a dog kills just once (especially if it was not ordered to) then it is highly likely that it will kill again and again. We have never had a dog that would hurt a person because our dogs are generally very nice and sociable to anyone. But livestock killers must go. No ifs, buts, maybes. 

It's sad though, as I always though that no good dog would attack a person unless provoked.  I wonder what could have happened to make the dog go after the child like that? Was it abused? Bad genetics? I heard that it was a Chow cross Lab if that means anything? I have never met a Chow Chow before but Labradors I find are fairly placid and friendly. 

Oh, and that cat was just simply super!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yoshi said:


> It's sad though, as I always though that no good dog would attack a person unless provoked.


Well, you're right.

This dog was not a "good dog."


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe everyone should go out and adopt a cat !


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think the dog was a good dog or a bad dog. I think the dog wasn't wired correctly. People can be good or bad. Dogs are a little different. They can be motivated by training, desire of reward, praise of their person, avoiding a negative reaction. They can learn to suppress some drives, like prey drive, play drive, even pack drive to an extent depending on how they are raised. They can be more independent or more biddable, more dominant or more submissive, just by nature. 

By nature, I do not call them good or bad. And I have had some awesome dogs that I love very dearly. 

There is something else though. Sometimes dogs have an instict or a drive that makes them intuitively know that they need to protect or act in certain circumstances: The English Setter that dragged his hunter home when he had a heart attack; the German Shepherd that followed the 2 year old out onto the roof of their apartment building and kept driving him away from the edge; the family mutts that followed the two year old out into the snow one night and kept all over him so that when he was found the next morning, he was safe; and this kitty that drives off a dog in full-attack mode.

I don't know if we can explain these actions as instinct, or pack drive, or a lot more intelligence than we generally attribute to animals. Maybe we are harboring angels unaware, and maybe God works though critters sometimes, why and when the individual, we can't possibly know. 

But I do not want this dog put down because it is a bad dog. It is a dog that is unsafe anywhere, and I want to protect future victims. There is no point in removing the dog from owners that did not manage to keep it contained to find it a new more suitable home, where there are dogs out there without bite histories, without the likelihood of a repeat attack on a small child or any person. The dog is not wired right, and it is a danger to society. 

I get nervous when we label them bad or good. Because good is rewarded and bad is punished. I do not see euthanasia as a punishment, and I do not want others to consider it as such. Or the, I-would-have-already-shot-that-dog people will come out of the woodwork. 

The dog just has a fatal illness, deformity. It is a domestic animal that is not suited to live around people. The only sane thing to do, is to put it out of its pain. Release it from its demons. The dog isn't right. Not bad, just not right. And we must protect children and adults and elderly people and dog owners from the damage that this dog is likely to do -- which is a function of living in community with others.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

That lil served his neck wrung right then and there.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Packen said:


> That lil served his neck wrung right then and there.



While not sure about the way this was put, I agree. Dog would probably not made it off my driveway alive. Sorry to say that, but it's the truth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I meant "deserved", typo galore on a mini keyboard  but we agree in principle.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm on my phone and can't link but Cesar Milan if offering to take the dog as well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I see absolutely no reason to save this dog.

It should be put to sleep, period.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> I'm on my phone and can't link but Cesar Milan if offering to take the dog as well
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you kidding me! I guess thats fine if he never ever ever plans to adopt it out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

The dog needs to be put to sleep... I saw the video he just went up and started dragging that little boy away by his leg! Horrible


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Leave it to Cesar. 

I hear the owner of the dog is the one that called 911. Kind of feel sorry for them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mor-On

Blurb on Cesar
TV show hosted by dog whisperer wants to help doomed dog after cat saves boy from attack - 23ABC News


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cesar is an idiot. 

What a terrible publicity stunt. 

I am really starting to hate people right now. 

Putting this dog down is not cruel or inhumane, it is the right thing to do.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

These "rally behind the aggressive dog" stories anger me every time I read them. This little boy in the story below was MAULED by a pit. He lost sight in one eye, will need "years of reconstructive surgeries" and has lost the ability to swallow on his own. The dog "saviors" have raised over $6000 for the DOG...at the time I read this only two donations had been made for the little boy's surgeries. It's sick. They should take that $6000, buy a purple syringe for the dog, and give the rest to the boy. People blow my mind.


Supporters campaign to save dog that mauled Phoenix boy - CBS News


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> These "rally behind the aggressive dog" stories anger me every time I read them. This little boy in the story below was MAULED by a pit. He lost sight in one eye, will need "years of reconstructive surgeries" and has lost the ability to swallow on his own. The dog "saviors" have raised over $6000 for the DOG...at the time I read this only two donations had been made for the little boy's surgeries. It's sick. They should take that $6000, buy a purple syringe for the dog, and give the rest to the boy. People blow my mind.
> 
> 
> Supporters campaign to save dog that mauled Phoenix boy - CBS News


 
Completely disagree. The dog was on a chain with a bone near by and owners that couldn't invest in a crate? The little boy did not deserve what happened, but people like this should not own dogs period. Where was the baby sitter while the child was wandering around near an untrained dog tied up on a chain with a bone? How many times do people on here warn of the dangers of not getting in a dog's face? Bothering them when they eat? Pulling, tugging, and jumping on them?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The cat is throwing out the first pitch at a baseball game.... That Darn Cat: 'Hero' Feline Will Throw Out First Pitch At Game : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Boy got mauled by a dog? Quick Jeeves how do I capitalize on this?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Baillif said:


> Boy got mauled by a dog? Quick Jeeves how do I capitalize on this?


Save that question for misinformation Thursday!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Completely disagree. The dog was on a chain with a bone near by and owners that couldn't invest in a crate. The little boy did not deserve what happened, but people like this should not own dogs period. Where was the baby sitter while the child was wandering around near an untrained dog tied up on a chain with a bone?


I. Don't.Care. A little boy will have multiple surgeries now because of this dog. The dog has MAULED a child. Should be shot, imo. Your excuses and reasoning behind every dog bite around here, as someone pointed out in another thread to you, lay bare your unbelievable bias and willingness to repeatedly find excuses. There are THOUSANDS of dogs with zero bite history looking for homes. You and I will never agree on this, and that's fine. Child comes first, resources of money and medical help should be obtained for the child waaay before a dog like this gets ANY support. 

Sure, lets throw the owners away for not paying attention and also put responsibility on the parent's or guardian for not watching the dog and/or child. The great lengths that people will go to to defend a dog that left a child looking like that little boy is sickening...people who defend this are sickening. People who pour money, time, behavioral training, and resources into dog cases like this should have their head's examined....oh wait...I know what happens...they get the dog, it mauls three more people and police have to shoot it on scene. That was a recent thread, right? Dog was saved by people making excuses for it, trainer took it, and it died after mauling two others, by a bullet, at a park. Sickening. 

I don't doubt that there are trainers that can fix dogs that do this, I don't care though. I think it's a waste of their resources. As bailiff said, the time and energy could be put into 20 other dogs with no history of FOREVER changing a human child's life. There isn't enough resources or money to save all the dogs. So..they must be triaged. Ones like this should be first in line for the juice and last in line for help, imo.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

A much better result of the publicity from this viral video would be people lining up left and right to adopt tabby cats from the shelter. Cats end up euthanized much more often than dogs. I'd love to see more shelter cats getting adopted. 

From what I saw in the video, this dog was intent on killing that kid, and it was critical that the cat stepped in when she did. Had it been a minor nip, or chasing and barking, or any other excited, untrained dog behavior, I'd think otherwise. But this dog was focused on killing, and that can not be tolerated. 

Tara (the cat) deserves the attention, not the attacking dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm with Dani on this and I do tend to lean towards benefit of the doubt for the dogs in some of these bite cases, but sheesh, that was unprovoked and pretty severe based on injuries.

Dog should be put down.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> I. Don't.Care. A little boy will have multiple surgeries now because of this dog. The dog has MAULED a child. Should be shot, imo. Your excuses and reasoning behind every dog bite around here, as someone pointed out in another thread to you, lay bare your unbelievable bias and willingness to repeatedly find excuses. There are THOUSANDS of dogs with zero bite history looking for homes. You and I will never agree on this, and that's fine. Child comes first, resources of money and medical help should be obtained for the child waaay before a dog like this gets ANY support.
> 
> Sure, lets throw the owners away for not paying attention and also put responsibility on the parent's or guardian for not watching the dog and/or child. The great lengths that people will go to to defend a dog that left a child looking like that little boy is sickening...people who defend this are sickening. People who pour money, time, behavioral training, and resources into dog cases like this should have their head's examined....oh wait...I know what happens...they get the dog, it mauls three more people and police have to shoot it on scene. That was a recent thread, right? Dog was saved by people making excuses for it, trainer took it, and it died after mauling two others, by a bullet, at a park. Sickening.
> 
> I don't doubt that there are trainers that can fix dogs that do this, I don't care though. I think it's a waste of their resources. As bailiff said, the time and energy could be put into 20 other dogs with no history of FOREVER changing a human child's life. There isn't enough resources or money to save all the dogs. So..they must be triaged. Ones like this should be first in line for the juice and last in line for help, imo.


 
Dogs are dogs, they need to be trained or contained if a child is around, period. I will never blame a dog for a persons stupidity. How much does a crate cost? I'm sure less then the medical that will now be needed for this child. People think that dogs come into a home already trained and that every dog will like kids, let kids grab their bones, etc. So lets just kill the dog that has no clue what it did wrong because the parents are morons? We can agree to disagree on that one. The worse scenario is having a dog tied on a chain with a bone near it, that is stupidity at its best. And since this particular dog is still alive, more people agree that was the case in this situation. Oh I like this dog, lets get it and tie it up and let the little one try to take its bone...real smart


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> . Your excuses and reasoning behind every dog bite around here, as someone pointed out in another thread to you, lay bare your unbelievable bias and willingness to repeatedly find excuses. .


 
I don't look for excuses, I look at the situation and very rarely do I side on the humans side. Dogs are animals, dogs are unpredictable, put that with owners that don't know anything and its a disaster. I'm not to fond of destroying a dog over human error. Dogs are a responsibility and don't know any better. There are so many simple things that can be done to protect the dogs and kids in the home and yet it just never gets done.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While I do not disagree with much of llombardo's philosophy, I wholeheartedly agree with DaniFani and others.....

what is the point of putting resources into one animal who should - IMO - "be first in line for the juice" when those resources could be used to save dozens of others....and yes, cats deserve to be saved too! 

Analyzing and placing blame on people and circumstances are not the issue....a dog has - with no provocation - mauled a child. Period. Put the dog down and put out a message to the audience who wants to save the dog that they should save a worthy dog or cat who has not mauled anyone!

Lee


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Best Friends organization would not put that dog to sleep. Of course they can't take them all in.

They did rescue 22 of Michael Vick's pit bulls and have placed some in homes. Others will never be adopted but instead will stay at Best Friends.
These are the "Vicktory Dogs".
http://bestfriends.org/The-Sanctuary/Explore-the-Sanctuary/Dogtown/Vicktory-Dogs/

I would like it if our city was a no kill zone too actually.

I hate going to the pound and seeing all the pups and kittens that will soon be put to sleep rather than going to a forever home.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I don't look for excuses, I look at the situation and very rarely do I side on the humans side. Dogs are animals, dogs are unpredictable, put that with owners that don't know anything and its a disaster. I'm not to fond of destroying a dog over human error. Dogs are a responsibility and don't know any better. *There are so many simple things that can be done to protect the dogs and kids in the home and yet it just never gets done.*


I agree. I can't stand pictures of infants with dogs laying their heads on them, stories of dogs "guarding" a baby, pictures of kids riding on dog's backs....I think dogs should be taught to respect a "bubble" around children (more specifically infants), and I think children should be taught to respect a "bubble" around dogs. It doesn't mean either has to treat the other like a hot stove, but there needs to be an element, imo, of respect on BOTH sides. 

The family dog is MY responsibility, it's MY dog...not my child's. I don't want him to be fearful, of the child, but I also don't want there to be an extreme element of excitement there. I just want the dog to be neutral.

There is a video of my son when he was a little over a year old, throwing a ball for my previous shepherd, the dog brought the ball back, dropped it to my son, and then my son picked it up and threw it. My son was learning that he waits for the dog to drop the ball, and my dog was taught to drop the ball and not grab ANYTHING out of my child's hand. Dogs are crated to eat, don't get bones in front of others, etc...doesn't mean my dog's can't handle kids around when they eat. I let my son bring hot dog pieces to the dogs while they eat, my dogs associate my son coming up to their crate with getting a high value treat, so they love it lol. They are taught to respect each other.

However, once a dog does something like that to a *child*, it's done in my eyes. As sad as some see it, as preventable as it almost always was, imo, that should be it. Going back to my comment on resources, money, triaging, etc. I just don't believe a dog with that severe a bite history (we aren't talking about a "hey get out of here" nip....we're talking about a child that will never look the same), should be "rehabbed." Especially not with the current situation of rescues and shelters in the US.

A dog that attacks another dog? Sure! A dog that is showing aggression but hasn't bitten? Heck yeah, put time/energy into fixing it. However, aggression and mauling a *child*? Nope, I have no wiggle room in my "judgement" or thoughts there. That's just how I feel. There are a few things I don't budge on, one is a child hurt, especially to that extent.

I also believe the consequences surrounding owners of dog's in these situations should be heavy and heavily enforced. However, everyone (including a LOT around here) think they are above the law (leash law comes to mind), because they think they know better and have a better dog than anyone else . Laws and consequences with regards to pets are a joke, imo. However, that's probably a topic for another conversation/thread.

ETA: none of that last paragraph was directed at anyone specifically. Just something I notice around here.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> I agree. I can't stand pictures of infants with dogs laying their heads on them, stories of dogs "guarding" a baby, pictures of kids riding on dog's backs....I think dogs should be taught to respect a "bubble" around children (more specifically infants), and I think children should be taught to respect a "bubble" around dogs. It doesn't mean either has to treat the other like a hot stove, but there needs to be an element, imo, of respect on BOTH sides.
> 
> The family dog is MY responsibility, it's MY dog...not my child's. I don't want him to be fearful, of the child, but I also don't want there to be an extreme element of excitement there. I just want the dog to be neutral.
> 
> ...


 
And I agree.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Cesar Millan wants to rehabilitate the dog??

As much as I respect Cesar Millan I think this is a bad idea! I have read his books and have even seen a few of his television shows and I respect his views that a dog is a dog, and some of his methods are similar to what I do, some are not as well, but even if he does rehabilitate the dog, simply, it just seems to be a waste of resources and time when so many other worthy animals can equally be good pets and they have never harmed a person in their life! I think Cesar Millan must see this as a challenge or something, but also, from what I have read of his books, he seems to really want to preserve the life of _any_ dog. But I guess this is an area where I don't agree with his methods.

EDIT: Why is the dog even quarantined anyway? Why has it not been put down straight away?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yoshi said:


> Cesar Millan wants to rehabilitate the dog??
> 
> As much as I respect Cesar Millan I think this is a bad idea! I have read his books and have even seen a few of his television shows and I respect his views that a dog is a dog, and some of his methods are similar to what I do, some are not as well, but even if he does rehabilitate the dog, simply, it just seems to be a waste of resources and time when so many other worthy animals can equally be good pets and they have never harmed a person in their life! I think Cesar Millan must see this as a challenge or something, but also, from what I have read of his books, he seems to really want to preserve the life of _any_ dog. But I guess this is an area where I don't agree with his methods.
> 
> EDIT: Why is the dog even quarantined anyway? Why has it not been put down straight away?


Maybe it's cheaper to quarantine the dog than it is to send the head off for testing. Maybe other diseases besides rabies may present themselves, and that knowledge would be good for the victims to have. Some things can be transmitted to humans.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

You can't rehabilitate a wolf! In my opinion that dog was hunting that child" too much prey" different than a fear bite or aggressive bite! That dog was hunting!
You can lock a killer away teach him to behave" give him the chance he will kill.I love all animals but sometimes you have to do the right thing" put the dog down!! J.m.o. Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yoshi said:


> EDIT: Why is the dog even quarantined anyway? Why has it not been put down straight away?


Rabies.......we don't have to worry about that nasty over here 

Kids taking bones, parents not supervising, kids climbing on Rover.....yada, yada, yada.....heard it all before.....none of that is relevant to this dog......


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

If the dog has been trying to attack the workers at the shelter . . . why would ANYONE go to bat for the dog, original incident aside. Stupid Bakersfield/California!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cara Fusinato said:


> If the dog has been trying to attack the workers at the shelter . . . why would ANYONE go to bat for the dog, original incident aside. Stupid Bakersfield/California!


They are sick in the head. The people. Crazy. They are a danger to themselves, and others. And there are breeding and raising children who are growing up even crazier, having both received the insanity through their genetics, and having been imprinted through these parents. Something ought to be done about it. But alas! There is no common-sense test required in order to be able to stay intact.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

selzer said:


> They are sick in the head. The people. Crazy. They are a danger to themselves, and others. And there are breeding and raising children who are growing up even crazier, having both received the insanity through their genetics, and having been imprinted through these parents. Something ought to be done about it. But alas! There is no common-sense test required in order to be able to stay intact.


Darn scary if you ask me.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

sparra said:


> Rabies.......we don't have to worry about that nasty over here


Thanks for clearing that up!  But I'm not sure if I understand, even if the dog does have rabies, why keep it alive any longer? Do they perhaps think that the victims who were bitten are going to get it? I don't quite understand. 



bill said:


> You can't rehabilitate a wolf! In my opinion that dog was hunting that child" too much prey" different than a fear bite or aggressive bite! That dog was hunting!
> You can lock a killer away teach him to behave" give him the chance he will kill.I love all animals but sometimes you have to do the right thing" put the dog down!! J.m.o. Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree with Bill, that dog certainly appeared to be in hunting mode. It was stalking the child!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

That was a scary video, it looked like the dog was hunting, the dog went right up to the child and bite and was shaking the child. Like my dog does to a stuffed toy. Glad the child will be ok. The dog should be put down.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Truly sickening


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If it was a prey attack and it certainly looked like one that is probably the easiest type of agreession to fix. That clearly isn't it's only problem if it's going after shelter workers. Give it the needle.


----------

